# Renault und Dacia - Alternative Kraftstoffe für PKWs



## Tim1974 (10. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

da das Thema nicht in den Akku-Thread paßt, möchte ich mal hier darüber diskutieren und eure Meinungen erfahren.

Ich bin auf Autogas "LPG" gestoßen, weil ich mir dieses Video angeschaut habe, ok ist ein Werbevideo, aber trotzdem sehr interessant und die Fakten scheinen mir zu stimmen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LnL2hzmiRPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin allgemein ein Freund von Renault und damit auch von Dacia, ich finde z.B. das Renault wirklich schicke Autos baut und auch zu einigermaßen bezahlbaren Preisen, Dacia finde ich zwar nicht ganz so schick, aber die Preise dafür umso interessanter und die Technik ist ja auch in vielen Bereichen sehr ähnlich bis gleich.
Interessant auch, das Dacia ohne Aufpreis 3 Jahre Garantie bietet, wohl auch auf die LPG-Variante des neuen Sandero.

LPG ist ja sehr günstig, nach meinem Wissen läuft die Steuerbegünstigung aber langsam aus, auch wenn sie wohl nochmal verlängert wurde, aber so etwa 2023/24 meine ich gehört zu haben, daß es teurer wird.
Die Frage ist halt, wird es irgendwann so teuer wie Diesel oder gar Super Benzin?
Lohnt sich ein LPG-Auto auch wenn man nicht dauerhaft so viel fährt, also vielleicht nur 5000 km im Jahr?
Für wie groß haltet ihr die Risiken (von Brand oder Explosion) bei einem LPG-Auto wie dem neuen Sandero, der ja gleich ab Werk so ausgeliefert wird?
Benzin ist ja auch sehr leicht entzündlich und explosiv, ist LPG da nochmal gefährlicher oder nimmt sich das nichts?

Hält ein Motor, der vorwiegend mit LPG betrieben wird durchschnittlich länger oder eher kürzer, als wenn er mit Benzin betrieben wird?
Ich frage das, weil LPG ja sehr sauber verbrennt und weniger Rückstände hinterlassen wird, vielleicht auch in den Brennräumen, ist die Kraftstoffkondensatbildung mit LPG geringer als bei Benzin oder Diesel?
Dafür werden die Ventile aber eventuell bei LPG-Betrieb heißer und können mehr darunter leiden, sofern sie nicht dafür ausgelegt sind...

Gruß
Tim


----------



## JoM79 (10. Dezember 2020)

Du weisst schon, dass es hier im Forum einen Autothread gibt?
Da kannst du sowas fragen und nicht extra ein neues Thema aufmachen.

Btw, Benzin als Flüssigkeit ansich ist nicht leicht entzündlich, sondern das ein geeignetes Benzin-Luftgemisch.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Btw, Benzin als Flüssigkeit ansich ist nicht leicht entzündlich, sondern das ein geeignetes Benzin-Luftgemisch.



Das mag wissenschaftlich gesehen so ja sein, wenn man allerdings ein Gefäß hat mit Benzin drinn und da ein brennendes Streichholz rein wirft entzündet sich das Benzin sofort und brennt heftig.
Wenn man das gleiche bei Dieselkraftstoff macht, geht das brennende Streichholz glaub ich gleich aus und der Diesel brennt nicht. 
Allerdings kann man den Diesel mit einem Schweißbrenner oder ähnlichem auch entzünden, dann brennt dieser auch weiter und ist schwer zu löschen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß sich LGP sehr leicht entzünden läßt, da reicht sicherlich auch ein brennendes Streichholz, vielleicht braucht es das nichtmal, kann es schon in Brand geraten, wenn der Tank einen Riß bekommt und das LPG nach draußen entweichen und sich schlagartig ausdehnen kann, oder braucht es dafür auch einen Funken bzw. irgendetwas brennendes, oder reicht schon der noch warme Auspuff des Autos?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Dezember 2020)

Alles Fragen die Dr Google beantworten kann, da sie schon ne Menge anderer Leute gefragt haben. 
Erwärm den Diesel vorher mal und probiert es nochmal aus.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Erwärm den Diesel vorher mal und probiert es nochmal aus.



Wenn der Diesel nur genug erwärmt wird entzündet er sich von selbst (Selbstzünder)!


----------



## JoM79 (10. Dezember 2020)

Das war nicht gemeint.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das mag wissenschaftlich gesehen so ja sein, wenn man allerdings ein Gefäß hat mit Benzin drinn und da ein brennendes Streichholz rein wirft entzündet sich das Benzin sofort und brennt heftig.


Nö, der Streichholz geht einfach aus, weil er zu schnell ist bzw. das Gasgemisch zu träge ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab das in einer TV-Sendung mal anders gesehen, da war es aber auch eine Wanne voller Benzin oder Diesel, da reichte beim Benzin das brennende Streichholz aus um es zu entzünden, beim Diesel nicht.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab das in einer TV-Sendung mal anders gesehen, da war es aber auch eine Wanne voller Benzin oder Diesel, da reichte beim Benzin das brennende Streichholz aus um es zu entzünden, beim Diesel nicht.


eine Wanne hat aber eine viel größere Oberfläche als z.B. eine Flasche, Kanister oder Glas.
Es war also gewollt, dass sich das Benzin entzündet.
Bei einem Benzinkanister passiert nichts, das Streichholz, das reinfällt, geht einfach aus.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf Autogas "LPG" gestoßen...


Erst jetzt??? Das gibt es doch schon ewig, genau so wie die umrüst-kit`s für benziner dafür.
Wenn du etwas exotischeren treibstoff haben willst, einfach mal nach "holzvergaser auto" suchen.  Ist eine alte technik aus kriegs-zeiten, die aber in heizanlagen noch verwendung findet.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Dezember 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Erst jetzt??? Das gibt es doch schon ewig, genau so wie die umrüst-kit`s für benziner dafür.



Nur hab ich gehört, daß umgerüstete Benziner manchmal Probleme bekommen, weil die Auslassventile durch den Gasbetrieb heißer werden und frühzeitiger kaputt gehen können, als bei speziell für Gasbetrieb entwickelte oder offiziell dafür zugelassene Motoren.

Renault/Dacia scheint mir hier ja eine gewisse Vormachtstellung erobert zu haben, habe bisher sonst kaum bis keine Angebote für neue Fahrzeuge mit LPG-Betrieb gefunden.
Spart man damit wirklich deutlich, oder werden sich die Preise für LPG bald so doll erhöhen, daß sich ein Bifuel-Auto heute schon kaum noch lohnt?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nur hab ich gehört, daß umgerüstete Benziner manchmal Probleme bekommen, weil die Auslassventile durch den Gasbetrieb heißer werden und frühzeitiger kaputt gehen können, als bei speziell für Gasbetrieb entwickelte oder offiziell dafür zugelassene Motoren.


Alles nur "kann" aber nicht muß. Letztlich ist entscheidend, wie du den motor behandelst und nicht ob du sprit oder flüssiggas tankst.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Spart man damit wirklich deutlich, oder werden sich die Preise für LPG bald so doll erhöhen, daß sich ein Bifuel-Auto heute schon kaum noch lohnt?


Bei den kosten derzeit wohl schon (ich fahre diesel), aber ob es so bleibt... wer weiß. Letztlich sind benzin und diesel nur so teuer, weil da *noch ordentlich steuern* drauf sind.


----------



## Kuhprah (12. Dezember 2020)

Dann warte ab bis Diesel nicht mehr subventioniert wird  Andererseits wäre es für den Staat besser alle würden Strom tanken...


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Dezember 2020)

Rein vom logischen Gesichtspunkt aus betrachtet müßte Autogas LPG und Erdgas eigentlich immer deutlich günstiger als Diesel sein, weil es viel umweltfreundlicher ist, so gut wie keine Schadstoffe bei der Verbrennung freisetzt und zudem oft ein Abfallprodukt bei der Erdölförderung ist, was früher einfach abgefackelt wurde, weil man nicht wußte, was man damit anfangen soll...


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2020)

Vom logischen Standpunkt dürften wir unseren Planeten nicht so ausbeuten.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Dezember 2020)

Oder eben sehr umweltfreundliche Treibstoffe nutzen, wie LPG!
Ich versteh sowieso garnicht, warum sich jemand ein Elektroauto kauft, wenn man LPG fast überall tanken kann und meist damit dann sogar einen Bifuel-Motor hat, also Benzin und Gas fahren kann!

Mit dem Dacia hat man theoretisch rund 1300 km Reichweite, wenn man beide Tanks voll ausnutzt und sehr sparsam fährt, zudem zahlt man für das gesamte Auto in Vollausstattung vermutlich nicht wesentlich mehr als für einen kompletten Fahrakku eine E-Autos... 

Vom Umweltaspekt ist das LPG-Fahrzeug sicherlich wesentlich besser als ein Elektroauto, denn die Teile und vorallem der Akku muß ja auch erstmal hergestellt werden und der Strom zum fahren fällt auch nicht CO2-/kostenfrei vom Himmel. 

Das einzige was mir beim Dacia Sandero TCe100 Eco-G nicht gefällt ist das meiner Ansicht nach Falschgeiz beim Hubraum vorhanden war, warum zum Geier nur 1 Liter Hubraum? 
Ich hätte mindestens 1,5 Liter, ebenfalls mit drei Zylindern verbaut und dem Turbolader dazu noch einen Elektromotor spendiert, der ihn schon ab Leerlaufdrehzahl auf Touren bringt, versorgt mit einem Mildhybrid-System.
Von mir aus das Ganze dann 1000-2000 Euro teurer, dafür aber auch mit 150 PS und mindestens 280 Nm Drehmoment ab 1500 U/min.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2020)

Ach Quatsch.
Gleich 2,5L mit 300PS und 500Nm, was soll der Geiz.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Oder eben sehr umweltfreundliche Treibstoffe nutzen, wie LPG!


Jede form von fossiler Energie ist nicht umweltfreundlich.
Genauso wie Alkohol nie gesund ist. egal was die Werbung sag.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jede form von fossiler Energie ist nicht umweltfreundlich.



Stimmt, aber Strom mit Kohle- oder Gaskraftwerken zu erzeugen um damit Elektroautos anzutreiben ist noch weniger umweltfreundlich als ein LPG-Auto.
Sogar Windkraft ist nicht umweltfreundlich, weil die Geräusche die Tierwelt stören, ebenso die Anwohner und weil sie optisch die Landschaft verschandeln, eine Gefahr für Vögel sein können und wenn die Rotoren z.B. durch Blitzeinschlag oder andere Unwetter abfallen auch für Menschen.
Selbst ein Radfahrer setzt CO2 frei und ist nicht völlig umweltfreundlich...


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2020)

Wer kennt es nicht, abends nochmal schnell durch den Windpark gejoggt und bumm tot.


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich versteh sowieso garnicht, warum sich jemand ein Elektroauto kauft, wenn man LPG fast überall tanken kann und meist damit dann sogar einen Bifuel-Motor hat, also Benzin und Gas fahren kann!



Ich hatte mal eins mit LPG, habs aber verkauft weil ich nirgendwo im 100km Umkreis auch nur eine einzige Tankstelle gefunden hätte... 
Jetzt fahr ich elektrisch und freue mich dass quasi täglich der Anteil grünen Stroms steigt. Warum also nicht etwas nutzen das laufend besser wird anstatt etwas das bleibt wie es ist.
Zumal es ja nicht darum geht insgesamt weniger Strom zu brauchen (das wird sich die nächsten Jahrzehnte gewaltig steigern) sondern mit der Dekarbonisierung voranzukommen. 
Jeder Liter Öl der sinnlos in nem Minimotor mit unterirdischer Effizenz verbrannt wird ist verschwendet und kommt nie wieder.
Selbst wenn du jetzt ein grosses Kraftwerk mit Diesel betreiben würdest und darauf Strom machen wäre der Wirkungsgrad am Ende noch besser als wenn das jeder selber macht. Von den anderen Schadstoffen gar nicht zu reden.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Dezember 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal eins mit LPG, habs aber verkauft weil ich nirgendwo im 100km Umkreis auch nur eine einzige Tankstelle gefunden hätte...



Also ich hab sogar kürzlich auf kleinen Dorftankstellen im Berliner Umland eine LPG-Säule gesehen, in Berlin selbst sehe ich die überall, auf so gut wie jeder Tanke.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Jetzt fahr ich elektrisch und freue mich dass quasi täglich der Anteil grünen Stroms steigt. Warum also nicht etwas nutzen das laufend besser wird anstatt etwas das bleibt wie es ist.



Ist halt die Frage wie der Strom erzeugt wird und ob das noch möglich sein wird, wenn immer mehr auf Elektrofahrzeuge umsteigen...
Außerdem die bescheidene Reichweite, gerade bei reinen Autobahnetappen und die hohen Kosten fürs Strom-Tanken, gerade an Autobahnen, dazu die niedrige Höchstgeschwindigkeit.
Da würde ich mit einem Ford Fiesta ST, wahrscheinlich sogar mit einem Focus ST Ecoboost 2.3 Liter für weniger Geld von A nach B kommen und dazu bei Bedarf noch wesentlich schneller und mit mehr Freude am Fahren (und nicht am Warten am Ladesäulen, sofern man überhaupt eine findet die funktioniert... ).


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Jeder Liter Öl der sinnlos in nem Minimotor mit unterirdischer Effizenz verbrannt wird ist verschwendet und kommt nie wieder.
> Selbst wenn du jetzt ein grosses Kraftwerk mit Diesel betreiben würdest und darauf Strom machen wäre der Wirkungsgrad am Ende noch besser als wenn das jeder selber macht. Von den anderen Schadstoffen gar nicht zu reden.



Sofern der Strom ausschließlich aus erneuerbaren Energie stammt, mag das so wohl richtig sein.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2020)

Du weisst schon, dass Kuprah einen Tesla fährt?
Da ist nix mit niedriger Höchstgeschwindigkeit oder wenig Reichweite.
Von der Beschleunigung gegenüber nem Fiesta ST reden wir erst garnicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass Kuprah einen Tesla fährt?



Hatte ich nicht berücksichtigt, aber jetzt wo du es schreibst...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Da ist nix mit niedriger Höchstgeschwindigkeit oder wenig Reichweite.



Ok, aber Tesla ist auch nicht gleich Tesla und ob der längere Etappen über 200 Km/h durchhält, ohne das er sich dann auf Grund eines heißen Akkus runterregelt, wäre auch noch zu klären, von der Reichweite her bin ich da auch nicht sicher, ob er längere Autobahnetappen schafft mit einer Akkuladung als ein Fiesta ST mit vollem Tank und sparsamer Fahrweise (mit Zylinderabschaltung).
Außerdem sollte man den Preisunterschied für die Anschaffung hier stark berücksichtigen, insofern sowieso ein unfairer Vergleich.
Wenn man denn gerne ein sportliches Auto hat, möchte man oft auch einen sportlichen Motorsound, eben diesen bietet der Fiesta ST (wie ein sportlicher etwas rauher 6-Zylinder), hier ist er fast allen 4-Zylindern deutlich überlegen und was hat der Tesla für einen "Sound"?


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage wie der Strom erzeugt wird und ob das noch möglich sein wird, wenn immer mehr auf Elektrofahrzeuge umsteigen...
> Außerdem die bescheidene Reichweite, gerade bei reinen Autobahnetappen und die hohen Kosten fürs Strom-Tanken, gerade an Autobahnen, dazu die niedrige Höchstgeschwindigkeit.


Benzin ist teurer als strom. wieso verdrängst du das immer?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2020)

Oh, gilt hier noch der Grundsatz Leistung erzeugt Lärm?
Lieber Tim verabschiede dich davon.
Elektromotoren machen zwar auch Geräusche, aber bei weitem leiser als jeder Benziner.
Und kauf dir einfach nen Fiesta ST, anscheinend liebst du dieses Auto ja.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Benzin ist teurer als strom. wieso verdrängst du das immer?



Weil das nach meiner Rechnung eben nicht stimmt:
Gehen wir bei sparsamer Fahrweise von 16-18 KW/h auf 100 km aus, an den Autobahnen kostet die KW/h nach meiner Recherche zwischen etwa 38 und 80 Cent.
Mit meinem Vergleichsfahrzeug Ford Fiesta ST, was ungleich schneller ist als ein Corsa-E oder Zoe komme ich bei Tempo 100 auf etwa 5 Liter auf 100 km.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2020)

Du fährst also nur autobahn?
Wie kommst du da denn hin? Mittels transporthubschrauber?

Ich zahle bei uns im dorf 33 Cent pro kW.
Das macht bei 16kW/h rund 5€.
Mein alter Diesel hat rund 6 Liter verbraucht.
Diesel kostet ungefähr 1,10 der Liter. sind also 6,6€.
Selbst mit 5 Liter wären das immer noch mehr.
Bei uns in der firma kann ich kostenfrei aufladen.
An anderen stellen kann ich auch kostenfrei aufladen, wie z.B. bei Supermärkten.
Dazu muss ich jährlich keinen Ölwechsel vornehmen oder muss mir gedanken um den auspuff machen oder Motorlager, Getriebelager oder sonst was, das durch die ständige Vibration des motors irgendwann zerstört wird.

Der Verbrennungsmotor hat eben das Problem, bzw. das auto, dass die Energie direkt vor Ort produziert werden muss. Das hat ein Elektroauto nicht. Da wird die Energie woanders produziert.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh, gilt hier noch der Grundsatz Leistung erzeugt Lärm?



Nein, ein zu lauter Motor würde mich nerven, vorallem wenn er einfach nur laut und angestrengt klingt, wie die meisten Reihen-4-Zylinder bei Nenndrehzahl und meist auch schon deutlich darunter.

Ford hat es eben mit dem Ecoboost 1.5 geschafft einen 3-Zylinder-Reihenmotor zu bauen, der ab einer gewissen Drehzahl wie ein getunter 6-Zylinder klingt, wenn auch nicht ganz so weich und geschmeidig natürlich, aber die Grundzündfolge des 3-Zylinders ist eben mit der eines 6-Zylinders gleich, darum auch die Verwandschaft was den Sound angeht.
Auch wenn man natürlich selbst bei einem guten 3-Zylinder trotzdem gerade im unteren Drezahlbereich nicht den Rundlauf und die geschmeidig Weichheit eines Reihen-6-Zylinders bekommt, hat der 3-Zylinder dennoch einen viel sportlicheren und auch einfach schöneren Klang als alle mir bekannten Reihen-4-Zylinder.

Trotzdem möchte ich kein Auto was nur maximal Lärm macht, mir geht es eher um einen angenehmen und trotzdem noch einigermaßen dezenten, aber sportlichen Klang über den gesamten Drehzahlbereich.

Das eine Elektroauto immer leiser ist weiß ich, aber nahezu Lautlosigkeit ist bei einem Sportwagen eben nicht unbedingt immer das, was alle wollen! 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und kauf dir einfach nen Fiesta ST, anscheinend liebst du dieses Auto ja.



Ich bin unparteisch, hatte nie einen Ford und hab bis vor kurzem (weil ich keine Ahnung hatte) auch noch nicht viel vom Fiesta gehalten.
Allerdings ist es meines Wissens nach der einzige Kleinwagen der komplett in Deutschland entwickelt und gebaut wird und beim Fiesta ST (MK8) hat Ford wirklich was richtig feines auf die Räder gestellt, da gibts wirklich so gut wie nichts drann auszusetzen, abgesehen vielleicht von den etwas schwachen Bremsen, sofern man diese stark strapaziert.
Das ist wirklich ein Kleinwagen, den man auch als richtigen Sportwagen anpreisen kann, ohne sich lächerlich zu machen, nicht nur von der Motorleistung und der Straight-Line-Performance, sondern gerade auch von der Fahrwerkseite, Gewichtsverteilung und Abstimmung her.
Da kann meiner Ansicht nach ein um ein Zylinder stärkerer VW Polo GTI nicht  gegen anstinken, was die reine Sportlichkeit angeht.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Dezember 2020)

Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist kein Thema das mich interessiert.  Außer in Deutschland hat das Thema eigentlich nur in Nordkorea, Somalia, Anghanistan, Libanon etc... Aber gut, eurer Tempolimit is ja das Pendant zum US Waffenrecht  
Warum man so viel Lärm machen muss beim fahren versteh ich auch nicht. Vor allem die Kompaktklasse und so... Golf, BMW 3er, Audi A/S/RS4 und so... die machen nen Höllenlärm an der Ampel und kommen trotzdem nicht vom Fleck.... 

Ich hatte genug sportliche Autos in der Vergangenheit (Mitsbischi Evo V, Leon Cupra TDI und V6, Mazda 6 MPS...) und keines davon war finanziell so richtig sparsam. Jetzt mitm e-Auto (hab ich seit genau 3 Jahren und 50.000km) hab ich nen Schnitt von 17,7kWh/100km. Bin noch überall hin gekommen, hetzte mich nicht ab. Alles gut. Kann ja mal die Kosten aufschlüsslen. Aber ausser dem Kaufpreis waren da bisher folgende Rechnungen zu zahlen:
- 1 Satz Winterräder
- 1 x Scheibenwaschwasser

Sprit bzw. Strom hab ich bis jetzt knapp 50CHF (47€) alles zusammen gezahlt. Bei PV Strom vom eigenen Dach verliere ich grad mal 3 Cent /Kwh, mehr bekomme ich hier eh nicht vergütet. Ansonsten... nix. Okay, in 11 Monaten gibts wohl mal nen Service, Bremsflüssigkeit, Luftfilter und so. Und dann die nächsten 4 Jahre so weiter...

Mag sein dass Strom an der AB teurer ist. Selbst wenn ich zahlen müsste wären wir irgendwo bei 35 Cent. Oder aktuell 38? Keine Ahnung, hab die Flatrate dabei. Aber bei ner Reichweite von 400 bzw. 500km brauche ich so gut wie nie an der AB aufladen.
Aber da kann ich nix zu sagen.. ich muss nicht jeden Tag 1000km auf der AB mit 200km/h ohne Pause fahren. Das muss ein rein deutsches Problem sein, das man nur lokal lösen kann. Warum da alle anderen darauf Rücksicht nehmen sollen versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du fährst also nur autobahn?



Nein, aber es geht auch um die Reisetauglichkeit!



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich zahle bei uns im dorf 33 Cent pro kW.



Das ist ausgesprochen wenig.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das macht bei 16kW/h rund 5€.



Auch das ist sehr wenig, vermutlich im Sommer und mit Tempo 80?



Threshold schrieb:


> Mein alter Diesel hat rund 6 Liter verbraucht.
> Diesel kostet ungefähr 1,10 der Liter. sind also 6,6€.



Allerdings wird ein aktueller Diesel, und nur mit dem macht ein Vergleich Sinn(!), bei Tempo 80-100 deutlich weniger als 6 Liter verbrauchen.
Selbst ein 3 Liter R6-Diesel braucht bei diesem Tempo nur um die 5 Liter.



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns in der firma kann ich kostenfrei aufladen.
> An anderen stellen kann ich auch kostenfrei aufladen, wie z.B. bei Supermärkten.



Sicher gibts diese Möglichkeit, allerdings ist nicht alle 200 km wenn der Akku beim reiner Autobahnfahrt langsam leer wird ein Supermarkt mir kostenlosem Laden auf der Raststätte vorhanden! 



Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich jährlich keinen Ölwechsel vornehmen oder muss mir gedanken um den auspuff machen oder Motorlager, Getriebelager oder sonst was, das durch die ständige Vibration des motors irgendwann zerstört wird.



Richtig, aber ein moderner und gut konstruierter Verbrenner wird mehere 100 tausend Km halten, ein aktueller Fahrakku eines Elektrofahrzeuges vermutlich nicht und der ist meist deutlich teurer im Austausch als ein komplett neuer Verbrennungsmotor!


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Warum man so viel Lärm machen muss beim fahren versteh ich auch nicht. Vor allem die Kompaktklasse und so... Golf, BMW 3er, Audi A/S/RS4 und so... die machen nen Höllenlärm an der Ampel und kommen trotzdem nicht vom Fleck....



Du kannst aber auch nicht ein Elektrofahrzeug, was so viel kostet wie ein Haus mit riesigem Grundstück mit einem einfach Kompaktfahrzeug vergleichen, bei dem nur zwei Räder angetrieben werden und was neu vielleicht 1/3 davon kostet.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich hatte genug sportliche Autos in der Vergangenheit (Mitsbischi Evo V, Leon Cupra TDI und V6, Mazda 6 MPS...) und keines davon war finanziell so richtig sparsam. Jetzt mitm e-Auto (hab ich seit genau 3 Jahren und 50.000km) hab ich nen Schnitt von 17,7kWh/100km. Bin noch überall hin gekommen, hetzte mich nicht ab. Alles gut. Kann ja mal die Kosten aufschlüsslen. Aber ausser dem Kaufpreis waren da bisher folgende Rechnungen zu zahlen:
> - 1 Satz Winterräder
> - 1 x Scheibenwaschwasser
> 
> Sprit bzw. Strom hab ich bis jetzt knapp 50CHF (47€) alles zusammen gezahlt. Bei PV Strom vom eigenen Dach verliere ich grad mal 3 Cent /Kwh, mehr bekomme ich hier eh nicht vergütet. Ansonsten... nix. Okay, in 11 Monaten gibts wohl mal nen Service, Bremsflüssigkeit, Luftfilter und so. Und dann die nächsten 4 Jahre so weiter...



Gut ok, solange der Fahrakku nicht schlapp macht und getauscht werden muß, ist das Elektrofahrzeug natürlich meist günstiger von den Instandhaltungskosten als ein Verbrenner, wobei es aber auch viele Verbrenner gibt, die mehrere 100 tausend km ohne größere Reparaturen durchhalten und danach noch gut in Schuss sind.

Muß bei dir aber irgendwann mal der Fahrakku getauscht werden, dann wird es vermutlich soviel kosten wie ein neuer VW Golf und diese Kosten mußt du aufs Jahr umlegen und gegen die eines Verbrenners in Rechnung stellen, ebenso den höheren Anschaffungspreis, sonst ist es unfair!


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, aber es geht auch um die Reisetauglichkeit!


Dazu gibt es die Bahn. Da kannst du sogar ein Nickerchen halten, während du dich dem ziel näherst. 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Auch das ist sehr wenig, vermutlich im Sommer und mit Tempo 80?


Nö, aber das interessiert dich ja eh nicht.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Allerdings wird ein aktueller Diesel, und nur mit dem macht ein Vergleich Sinn(!), bei Tempo 80-100 deutlich weniger als 6 Liter verbrauchen.
> Selbst ein 3 Liter R6-Diesel braucht bei diesem Tempo nur um die 5 Liter.


Mein alter diesel war keine 2 Jahre alt und einen 3 Liter Diesel fährst du nicht mit 5 Liter und 80 fährt auch niemand.
Komm endlich mal zur Realität zurück.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Richtig, aber ein moderner und gut konstruierter Verbrenner wird mehere 100 tausend Km halten, ein aktueller Fahrakku eines Elektrofahrzeuges vermutlich nicht und der ist meist deutlich teurer im Austausch als ein komplett neuer Verbrennungsmotor!


Wer sagt das? Du?
Da hab ich andere Zahlen.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Muß bei dir aber irgendwann mal der Fahrakku getauscht werden, dann wird es vermutlich soviel kosten wie ein neuer VW Golf und diese Kosten mußt du aufs Jahr umlegen und gegen die eines Verbrenners in Rechnung stellen, ebenso den höheren Anschaffungspreis, sonst ist es unfair!


Ein neuer Akku kostet soviel wie ein neuer Golf?
Meine Fresse -- informiere dich endlich mal, bevor weiterhin so einen Unsinn schreibst.
Ist ja nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Dezember 2020)

So viel Meinung für so wenig Ahnung... Man vermutet dass ein neuer Akku mit Einbau derzeit wohl so um die 23.000CHF kosten würde. Weiß niemand, da noch nie jemand dafür bezahlt hat, lief bisher immer auf Garantie. Aber die Akkukosten sinken und die Akkus werden besser und besser. 
Ein neuer Golf kostet mit 0 Ausstattung und kleinstem Motor (1 Liter, 110PS) 33.000CHF... also 10.000 teurer als ein neuer Akku wäre.
Wenn mein Akku aber nur langsam etwas zu wenig Kapazität hätte dann käme der in den Keller für die nächsten 20 Jahre  Hausakku mit dann noch 80kWh wäre was feines


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mein alter diesel war keine 2 Jahre alt und einen 3 Liter Diesel fährst du nicht mit 5 Liter und 80 fährt auch niemand.
> Komm endlich mal zur Realität zurück.



Wir haben einen in der Familie, der dreht bei Tempo 100 mit unter 1500 U/min, verbraucht trotz Wandlerautomat deutlich unter 5 Liter Diesel auf 100 Km und das ist kein aktuelles Auto, sondern eines war über 10 Jahre alt ist! 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein neuer Akku kostet soviel wie ein neuer Golf?
> Meine Fresse -- informiere dich endlich mal, bevor weiterhin so einen Unsinn schreibst.
> Ist ja nicht auszuhalten.



Sorry mein Fehler, für den Akkupreis bekommt man fast zwei neue Golfs:








						Neue Akkus was werden sie uns Kosten
					

Hallo  Weiß schon jemand was ein neuer Akku kosten wird?  Lg




					tff-forum.de
				






Kuhprah schrieb:


> So viel Meinung für so wenig Ahnung...





Kuhprah schrieb:


> Man vermutet dass ein neuer Akku mit Einbau derzeit wohl so um die 23.000CHF kosten würde. Weiß niemand, da noch nie jemand dafür bezahlt hat, lief bisher immer auf Garantie.



Das ist klasse, anderen Ahnungslosigkeit unterstellen und im nächsten Satz zugeben, daß es auch niemand sonst weiß und man nur vermutet! 

Hier findet man interessantes dazu:








						Neue Akkus was werden sie uns Kosten
					

Hallo  Weiß schon jemand was ein neuer Akku kosten wird?  Lg




					tff-forum.de
				




Ich weiß zwar hier auch nicht sicher, ob das stimmt was da steht, aber nach den Preisangaben dort kann ich nur sagen tolle Innovation, diese E-Autos, Chapeau! 

Nur mal als Vergleich, vor etwa 25 Jahren kostete ein AT-Motor für eine Corvette, also ein 5,7 Liter V8 meines Wissens nach etwa 2500 Dollar.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2020)

Ja klar kostete der Block 2500 Dollar.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sorry mein Fehler, für den Akkupreis bekommt man fast zwei neue Golfs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Fresse. Du glaubst also irgendeinem Typen, der in irgendeinem Thread irgendwas hineinschreibt anstatt einfach mal bei Tesla oder sonst wo nachzuschauen?
Ein Austausch Akku kostet um 8000€
Ein neuer Akku kostet 17.000€.


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aber die Akkukosten sinken und die Akkus werden besser und besser.


Tesla hat ja die nächste generation Akku angekündigt mit 1000km Reichweite. Das ist eine Ansage.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Fresse. Du glaubst also irgendeinem Typen, der in irgendeinem Thread irgendwas hineinschreibt anstatt einfach mal bei Tesla oder sonst wo nachzuschauen?



Ich hatte auch woanders schonmal was von etwa 20000 € gelesen für einen neuen Akku, der Einbau käme dann wohl noch dazu, davor natürlich noch der Ausbau des alten Akkus.
Überprüfen kann ich diese Zahlen natürlich selbst nicht, wie auch?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Austausch Akku kostet um 8000€
> Ein neuer Akku kostet 17.000€.



Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen Austauschakku und neuem Akku?
Der Ausbau des alten Akkus und Einbau des neuen Akkus kommt vermutlich aber noch mit mehreren 1000 € hinzu?



Threshold schrieb:


> Tesla hat ja die nächste generation Akku angekündigt mit 1000km Reichweite. Das ist eine Ansage.



Natürlich wäre das beachtlich, ebenso wenn der erste Mensch zum Mars fliegt und vieles weitere auch, aber was interessiert mich ein Auto was soviel kostet wie ein Einfamilienhaus, was sich kaum jemand leisten kann?
Das ist doch nicht wirklich praxisrelevant für die allermeisten Leute.


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen Austauschakku und neuem Akku?
> Der Ausbau des alten Akkus und Einbau des neuen Akkus kommt vermutlich aber noch mit mehreren 1000 € hinzu?


Wenn ein Akku Pack defekt ist, werden die defekten Zellen ersetzt. Man muss den akku ja nicht sofort wegwerfen.
Aber man sieht ja, wie sehr du dich mit dem Thema beschäftigt hast.
Und der Umbau ist einfacher als beim Verbrenner eine Kupplung zu wechseln, geschweige denn den Motor samt Getriebe auszubauen.
Nio bietet z.B. beim EC6 und ES6 einen Wechselpack an. Da kann man den akku Pack wechseln und braucht so nicht aufzuladen. Zeit für den Wechsel: Ungefähr 5 Minuten.
die Chinesen werden den Markt in den nächsten Jahren mächtig umkrempeln.
Auch hier sieht man, wie informiert du bist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5_C7iMWunlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ein Akku Pack defekt ist, werden die defekten Zellen ersetzt. Man muss den akku ja nicht sofort wegwerfen.



Das wurde ja bereits vor einigen Seiten mal erwähnt, aber was das jetzt konkret für Auswirkungen auf die Kosten hat, die ein Akku über die Lebensdauer eines E-Fahrzeuges verursachen kann, ist doch eine viel komplexere Frage.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und der Umbau ist einfacher als beim Verbrenner eine Kupplung zu wechseln, geschweige denn den Motor samt Getriebe auszubauen.



Ok, sofern das bei allen heute gängigen E-Autos so einfach geht (was noch fraglich ist) wären der Arbeitslohn für den Austausch dann zugegeben geringer als ich dachte, was aber noch nichts daran ändert, wie teuer ein gesamter Akku ist und wieviele Zellen man wann tauschen muß!
Was nützt es z.B. wenn doch 70-80% der Zellen getauscht werden müssen, weil sie gealtert sind?
Warum sollten nur einige wenige Zellen vorzeitig und schneller altern als der große Rest an Zellen (das wäre technisch gesehen sehr unlogisch und unwahrscheinlich)?



Threshold schrieb:


> Auch hier sieht man, wie informiert du bist.



Das jemand, der jahrelang mit Elektroautos Erfahrungen hat (wie du wahrscheinlich) besser dabei durchblickt als ein interessierter Laie ist doch nicht verwundertlich.
Auf der anderen Seite ist aber die Frage wie objektiv du heutige Verbrennungsmotoren beurteilen kannst und willst!

Bisher scheint es mir so zu sein, daß einige hier sehr idiologisch pro Elektro denken und argumentieren, ohne wirklich objektiv zu sein und die Nachteile einzugestehen.
Ich bin an den Thread total objektiv heran gegangen und hab alle Argumente durchdacht und hinterfragt, parallel gegoogelt und Tests geschaut und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, daß mir Elektromobilität heute noch deutlich zu teuer ist und mir zu wenig Freiraum ermöglichen würde.


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das jemand, der jahrelang mit Elektroautos Erfahrungen hat (wie du wahrscheinlich) besser dabei durchblickt als ein interessierter Laie ist doch nicht verwundertlich.


Ich hab erst seit ein paar Monaten ein elektroauto aber ich habe mich eben informiert und bei den Herstellern nachgefragt. Die geben gerne Auskunft, weil sie ja daran interessiert sind, dass du bei ihnen kaufst.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich bin an den Thread total objektiv heran gegangen und hab alle Argumente durchdacht und hinterfragt,


Nö, du hast eine vorgefertigte Meinung und verteilst deine Vorurteile.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Dezember 2020)

Das ist ja auch legitim. Sie ist derzeit noch nicht für jeden Fall geeignet. Aber es fängt ja im Grunde erst an. Gib dem Ganzen noch 10 Jahre Entwicklung....


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab erst seit ein paar Monaten ein elektroauto aber ich habe mich eben informiert und bei den Herstellern nachgefragt. Die geben gerne Auskunft, weil sie ja daran interessiert sind, dass du bei ihnen kaufst.



Eben, sie wollen verkaufen und geben deswegen nicht selten schöngefärbte Auskünfte weiter, die der Kunde, der eh kurz vor dem Kauf steht hören will um letzte Unentschlossenheit abzulegen. 

Wirklich objektiv und brauchbar werden Preisinfos zu Akkus für mich erst, wenn reihenweise Eigentümer von Elektroautos ihre Akkus tauschen lassen und dann berichten was es bei Händler XYZ gekostet hat...



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, du hast eine vorgefertigte Meinung und verteilst deine Vorurteile.



Dann hast du wohl den Thread nicht von Anfang an mitverfolgt oder willst mir etwas in den Mund legen, was ich nicht gesagt und nicht gemeint habe.

Anfangs war ich skeptisch, dann kamen viele Argumente pro Elektroauto und ich wurde fast schon etwas euphorisch und habe ernsthaft überlegt mir einen Corsa-E zu kaufen, wenn auch vielleicht nicht sofort.
Allerdings war ich dann so klug um objektiv weiter zu recherchieren und bin auf die Ladepreise an Autobahnen und geringen Reichweiten bei Autobahnfahrten gestoßen.
Dazu kam ein Test, in dem ein Corsa-E an diversen Ladesäulen nicht aufgeladen werden konnte, ob es an den Säulen lag, wurde nicht weiter erleutert, weil man das so schnell nicht klären kann.
Ich hab dann mal den Verbrauch auf Autobahnen mit moderater Fahrweise herangezogen um mir mit den KW/h-Preisen der Ladesäulenanbieter die Fahrkosten auf Reisen ausrechnen zu können.
Was dabei raus kam, war erschreckend, da waren viele hochmotorisierte Benziner günstiger und hatten dazu die mehrfache Reichweite und dazu viel weniger Zeitverlust beim Tanken, außerdem klappt das wenigstens immer und überall!

Was ich allerdings bei den Preisrechnungen nicht berücksichtigt habe sind eventuelle Flaterate-Ladepreise, aber die werden dann vermutlich oft über einen deutlich höheren Anschaffungspreis wieder reingeholt.
Einen Tesla werde ich mir sicher auch nicht kaufen, solange die so teuer sind, ich denke da eher drüber nach mir ein Eigenheim zu kaufen, da hab ich wesentlich mehr und vorallem länger was von, als von einem Luxusauto.


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Eben, sie wollen verkaufen und geben deswegen nicht selten schöngefärbte Auskünfte weiter, die der Kunde, der eh kurz vor dem Kauf steht hören will um letzte Unentschlossenheit abzulegen.


Leider falsch. Die informieren mit realistischen Preisen. ein neues Akku Pack für den Zoe kostet 8100€
Du hast 8 Jahre Garantie auf den Akku Pack. Verliert er in der Zeit an Leistung oder geht etwas daran kaputt wird er ersetzt. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wirklich objektiv und brauchbar werden Preisinfos zu Akkus für mich erst, wenn reihenweise Eigentümer von Elektroautos ihre Akkus tauschen lassen und dann berichten was es bei Händler XYZ gekostet hat...


Die Hersteller tauschen das Akku Pack entweder auf Garantie oder aus Kulanz aus. Du wirst es nicht erleben, dass du den vollen Preis bezahlen musst.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dazu kam ein Test, in dem ein Corsa-E an diversen Ladesäulen nicht aufgeladen werden konnte, ob es an den Säulen lag, wurde nicht weiter erleutert, weil man das so schnell nicht klären kann.


Das liegt am Betreiber der Säule, der will nicht, dass du dein Auto da auflädst. Dafür kann das elektroauto nichts.
Bei uns im dorf betreiben die stadtwerke drei Ladesäulen. Dort kannst du nur aufladen, wenn du eine Karte der Stadtwerke hast. Hast du die nicht, geht es nicht. Hat nichts mit dem auto zu tun.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab dann mal den Verbrauch auf Autobahnen mit moderater Fahrweise herangezogen um mir mit den KW/h-Preisen der Ladesäulenanbieter die Fahrkosten auf Reisen ausrechnen zu können.
> Was dabei raus kam, war erschreckend, da waren viele hochmotorisierte Benziner günstiger und hatten dazu die mehrfache Reichweite und dazu viel weniger Zeitverlust beim Tanken, außerdem klappt das wenigstens immer und überall!


Wie schon häufiger gesagt -- der Verbrenner hat 100 Jahre Vorsprung. Das wird sich ändern. In den nächsten Jahren wird es große Fortschritte geben was Infrastruktur und Reichweite angeht.
Und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. bis  Verbrennungsmotoren verboten werden. 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings bei den Preisrechnungen nicht berücksichtigt habe sind eventuelle Flaterate-Ladepreise, aber die werden dann vermutlich oft über einen deutlich höheren Anschaffungspreis wieder reingeholt.
> Einen Tesla werde ich mir sicher auch nicht kaufen, solange die so teuer sind, ich denke da eher drüber nach mir ein Eigenheim zu kaufen, da hab ich wesentlich mehr und vorallem länger was von, als von einem Luxusauto.


Ein Tesla ist auch ein Premium auto. Das musst du mit anderen Premium autos vergleichen und die kosten dann genauso viel oder mehr.
Mein Zoe ist ein Kleinwagen. Der muss keine 600km Reichweite haben, weil der auch nicht für Langstrecke gedacht ist. Der ist für den urbanen Verkehr gedacht und da gibt es genügend Ladestationen. Gerade die, die bei den supermärkten sind, sind da sehr willkommen. Meist zahlst du da auch nichts, solange du eben im supermarkt einkaufst.
Die Ladestation wird dadurch auch von den Kunden subventioniert, die mit dem Verbrenner angefahren kommen.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Leider falsch. Die informieren mit realistischen Preisen. ein neues Akku Pack für den Zoe kostet 8100€
> Du hast 8 Jahre Garantie auf den Akku Pack. Verliert er in der Zeit an Leistung oder geht etwas daran kaputt wird er ersetzt.



Ok, wenn du es sagst... ich kanns nicht überprüfen, sicher wissen werden wir es erst, wenn es bei einem von euch fällig wird, den Akku zu tauschen... vorher versprechen kann man viel!



Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt am Betreiber der Säule, der will nicht, dass du dein Auto da auflädst. Dafür kann das elektroauto nichts.
> Bei uns im dorf betreiben die stadtwerke drei Ladesäulen. Dort kannst du nur aufladen, wenn du eine Karte der Stadtwerke hast. Hast du die nicht, geht es nicht. Hat nichts mit dem auto zu tun.



Das es was mit dem Automodell zu tun hätte, hab ich auch nicht behauptet, aber ist das letztendlich nicht auch völlig egal, woran es liegt?
Fakt ist doch nunmal, daß ein Elektroauto mit den bekannten deutlichen Einschränkungen bei der Reichweite und Aufladezeit nur dann wirklich Sinn für alle Szenarien (also auch Reisen) macht, wenn man bedenkenlos jede Ladesäule zum aufladen ansteuern kann.
Stell dir mal vor du hast einen wichtigen Termin, kommst gerade so einigermaßen auf der AB vorran und hast 45 Minuten fürs Aufladen noch gerade so einkalkuliert, steuerst die nächste Ladesäule an und stellst dort dann fest, daß diese sich weigert dein Auto aufzuladen, dann fährst du zur Säule direkt daneben und auch diese weigert sich, dann versuchst du es noch eine Säule weiter, die von einem anderen Anbieter ist und auch da bekommst du keinen Strom, langsam wird es schummerig, du bist in der Walachei, in der du dich nicht auskennst, der Handyakku ist auch fast leer, du rufst die Hotline des Betreiber der Ladesäule an und hängst dort in der Warteschleife, bis dein Handyakku ganz den Geist aufgibt, dein Fahrakku hast du immer noch kein Prozent aufgeladen und er reicht vermutlich nichtmal mehr bis zur nächsten Ladesäule, die durchaus weiter weg liegen kann in ländlichen Gegenden... 

Das zeigt doch eigentlich, daß bezahlbare Elektroautos was für Pioniere sind, die ausschließlich in der Stadt unterwegs sind.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie schon häufiger gesagt -- der Verbrenner hat 100 Jahre Vorsprung. Das wird sich ändern. In den nächsten Jahren wird es große Fortschritte geben was Infrastruktur und Reichweite angeht.



Vor den ersten Verbrennungsmotoren gab es auch schon Elektroantriebe, das ist also eine uralte Technik, überleg mal wieviel Zeit diese hatte und wie unausgereift sie über 100 Jahre später heute immer noch ist!
Dann vergleich das mal mit dem ersten Verbrennungsmotor, oder nur mit dem ersten Dieselmotor und dann mit heutigen Dieselmotoren, da liegen weit weniger Jahre zwischen und die Entwicklung ist hier echt phänomenal... 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. bis Verbrennungsmotoren verboten werden.



Das glaube ich nicht und es wäre auch schlicht unsinnig, denn Verbrennungsmotoren werden auch immer besser und es gibt mit LPG umweltfreundliche Ersatztreibstoffe, ebenso mit Bio-Diesel.

Der Strom für dein Elektroauto muß auch erzeugt und teils über weite Strecken transportiert werden, das geschieht gewiss nicht ausschließlich mit erneuerbaren Energien und sollte es keine Verbrenner mehr geben auf unseren Straßen, steht unser Stromnetz vor ganz neuen Herausforderungen, ebenso die Ladeinfrastruktur, es würde mit heutiger Technik vermutlich kilometerlange Schlangen an den Ladesäulen geben und man müßte schlimmstenfalls tagelang warten bis man an der Reihe ist und dann nochmal bis das Akku wieder voll geladen ist.
Auch die erwähnten Supermärkte oder sonstigen Läden werden sicherlich nicht dauerhaft Strom für lau anbieten können und wollen, wenn es nur noch Elektrofahrzeuge gibt und jede bei ihnen umsonst seinen Akku füllen möchte, wer soll das finanzieren?
Der Strompreis wird unabgängig davon sicher sowieso noch deutlich steigen in den nächsten Jahren, was Elektroautos noch weniger attraktiv erscheinen läßt, selbst wenn die Akkus sich verbessern und es mehr Ladesäulen gibt.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Dezember 2020)

Widdewiddewitt


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> wer soll das finanzieren


Hab ich doch gesagt. Die Kunden, die einkaufen, subventionieren das. Also auch der mit dem verbrennungsmotor.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Dezember 2020)

Nur wenn es irgendwann keine Kunden mit Verbrennungsmotorfahrzeugen mehr gibt, wird das Konzept wohl nicht mehr aufgehen.
Dann müßte bestenfalls an jedem Kundenparkplatz eine Ladesäule stehen, daß alles für umsonst den Kunden anzubieten halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich bis unmöglich, vorallem wenn die Kunden dann den Einkauf bewußt ausdehnen oder ihr Auto einfach viele Stunden zum Laden dort stehen lassen und in der Zwischenzeit was anderes machen...
Um das aus Sicht des Supermarktbetreibers wirtschaftlich sinnvoll erscheinen zu lassen, müßten die Produkte im Laden dann wohl alle einen satten Preisaufschlag bekommen und dann verlieren sie wieder Kunden, weil die das nicht bezahlen wollen und wo anders günstiger einkaufen, erstrecht Kunden ohne Auto.


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2020)

Es wird kein Szenario geben, wo 60 Millionen Verbrenner autos gegen 60 Millionen Elektro Autos getauscht werden.
Du scheinst das einfach nicht zu peilen, wo sich die mobile Gesellschaft hinbewegen wird bzw. muss.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du scheinst das einfach nicht zu peilen, wo sich die mobile Gesellschaft hinbewegen wird bzw. muss.



Ja, anscheinend nicht, aber du kannst es mir ja gerne erklären, ich hab da nur ein paar Vermutungen:

1. Es bleiben auf längere Zeit (einige Jahrzehnte) weiterhin Verbrenner der Löwenanteil an PKWs.
2. Es findet ein langsamer also schleichender Wechsel statt, der sich über Jahrzehnte hin streckt, mit dem Ziel, daß in sagen wir mal 20-30 Jahren keine Verbrenner mehr auf der Straße sind.
3. Der persönliche Nahverkehr wird generell umstrukturiert, daß weitaus weniger Menschen ein eigenes Auto haben, es mehr Carsharing gibt und mehr öffentlicher Nahverkehr und Fernverkehr.

Letztendlich wird es meiner Ansicht nach darauf hinaus laufen, daß in den nächsten 25-50 Jahren die Zahl der Autos sinkt, einfach weil der persönliche Nahverkehr immer teurer gemacht wird und sich Otto-Normalverbraucher kein Auto mehr leisten kann oder will und dafür andere Alternativen findet, die sicherlich weniger komfortabel sind.
Die Reichen haben dann endlich "ihre" Straßen für sich, weniger Staus, können mir ihren Sportwagen besser ungestört rasen und fühlen sich noch überlegener... 

Mein Wunschszenario würde völlig anders aussehen, Autos würden günstiger und zugleich nicht weniger wertig werden, das macht Dacia mit dem neuen Sandero vor, die Autos wirken immer weniger billig, die Qualität und Ausstattung nimmt immer mehr zu, ebenso die Insassensicherheit.
Was sie noch ins Sortiment nehmen sollten sind leistungsstärkere Motoren, also zumindest in der Topversion ein 200 PS Motor für den Sandero und ein 250 PS Motor für den Duster, von mir aus auch als Bifuel-Variante mit LPG- und Benzintank.
Mir persönlich würde es reichen, wenn man die Verbrennungsmotoren immer weiter optimiert, immer sparsamer und trotzdem leistungsfähiger gestaltet und mit alternativen Treibstoffen betreibt (LPG, Bio-Diesel usw.), ich brauch keine Elektroautos, solange die so teuer und wenig flexibel sind.


----------



## Kuhprah (25. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mein Wunschszenario würde völlig anders aussehen, Autos würden günstiger und zugleich nicht weniger wertig werden, das macht Dacia mit dem neuen Sandero vor, die Autos wirken immer weniger billig, die Qualität und Ausstattung nimmt immer mehr zu, ebenso die Insassensicherheit.
> Was sie noch ins Sortiment nehmen sollten sind leistungsstärkere Motoren, also zumindest in der Topversion ein 200 PS Motor für den Sandero und ein 250 PS Motor für den Duster, von mir aus auch als Bifuel-Variante mit LPG- und Benzintank.
> Mir persönlich würde es reichen, wenn man die Verbrennungsmotoren immer weiter optimiert, immer sparsamer und trotzdem leistungsfähiger gestaltet und mit alternativen Treibstoffen betreibt (LPG, Bio-Diesel usw.), ich brauch keine Elektroautos, solange die so teuer und wenig flexibel sind.



Dann würde ich gerne mal wissen wie man zugleich günstige Autos bauen kann die die kommenden Euro 7 Normen auch noch einhalten. Zumal etliche Länder bereits ein Verkaufsverbot für Verbrennungsmotoren in PKW beschlossen haben. Ab 2025 fängt Norwegen an, 2030 bereits China, Holland, Israel, Indien. Dann wirds bereits eng mit Geld verdienen. Vom deutschen Binnenmarkt kann keiner der Hersteller leben. Und nen Dacia mit 200 PS der ne Abgasreinigung für 15.000€ braucht willst du dann auch nicht mehr kaufen... 
Im Nutzfahrzeugbereich wollen Daimler, Scania, MAN, DAF, Volvo spätestens ab 2040 die Dieselmotoren aus dem Programm nehmen...  
Der Verbrennungsmotor im PKW ist quasi tot, der Elektromotor wird hier die Zukunft sein. Was man jetzt zu entwickeln anfängt ist die Art des Energiespeichers. Darauf sollte man achten, und nicht noch Mrd. in die Verbrennungsmotoren rein stecken. Ohne China, Indien und USA kann kein Hersteller überleben. Egal wie viele dann noch in Deutschland 1000km am Tag mit 200 fahren wollen. Das wird keine Relevanz mehr haben... Am Ende geht es um Dekarbonisierung und Energieeffizienz sowie weg von fossilen Energieträgern. Gleichzeitig mit weniger Individualverkehr, die Anzahl der Autos wird sinken, Besitz wird weniger und weniger und Miet- und Carsharing Optionen werden vor allem in den Städten sehr bald die Oberhand gewinnen... Hersteller verkaufen dann keine Autos, sondern bieten Mobilität auf Abruf...


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Dezember 2020)

Bei der Aussicht graust es mir... 

Wie schön, daß ich zumindest gut die erste Lebenshälfte dann eine bunte Mischung an schönen Verbrennungsmotoren erleben durfte, die sich durch unterschiedliche Hubräume, Leistungen, Sounds, Aufladung usw. mehr oder minder deutlich voneinander unterschieden haben.
Da empfinde ich jetzt direkt eine gewisse Dankbarkeit, daß ich etliche Motoren mit zumindest 4 und 6 Zylindern mein Eigen nennen durfte.

Vielleicht sollte ich mich dann doch bald entscheiden und mir einen kleinen Sportwagen, wie den Fiesta ST kaufen, solange man noch 230 und mehr auf einigen deutschen Autobahn fahren darf, solange Autos noch richtigen Sound haben und stinken dürfen, auch wenns ungesund ist, ich mochte immer den Geruch von Benzin, egal ob vor oder nach der Verbrennung im Motor, Diesel allerdings nur an der Zapfsäule, verbrannt stinkt das einfach nur eklig.
Diese Zeiten gehen dann wohl langsam dem Ende entgegen.
Charsharing stelle ich mir auch nicht so einfach vor, ich möchte ja nicht erst nach einem Auto suchen, wenn ich eines dringend brauche, das kann auch ganz plötzlich sein, mitten in der Nacht, dann will ich sofort losfahren können und auch mit dem jeweiligen Fahrzeug schon vertraut sein, es solange behalten können, wie mir danach ist, es da abstellen können, wo es mir paßt (sofern es nicht verboten ist), andere Leute will ich auch nicht mitnehmen, sofern ich sie mir nicht aussuchen kann und die Sauberkeit von Leihwagen, die man irgendwo vorfindet stelle ich mir auch nicht so dolle vor, bei meinem eigenen Auto weiß ich, was ich damit gemacht habe, wo ich mal putzen muß und saue mir nicht im schlimmsten Fall die Kleidung ein, vom Infektionsrisiko will ich erst garnicht anfangen, gerade in so schwierigen Zeiten wie jetzt gerade... Niemand weiß sicher, ob der letzte Nutzer gesund war und wieviel er alles vollgehustet hat, was am Lenkrad für Dreck klebt usw..


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Dezember 2020)

Hab hier in der Nähe n Renault Händler, der auch Dacia bietet.
Bisher bin ich mit meinem Kia Picanto sehr zufrieden, vor allem auch was den Service angeht. 7 Jahre Garantie und die 7 Jahre all inklusive Service(keine extra Kosten für Wartungssachen, außer Verschleißteile).

Leider is mein Händler, der sehr gut ist(also der Kia) sehr beliebt und mittlerweile total überlaufen, da aus der ganzen Region die Leute dahin gehen. Ganz nebenbei viel weiter weg, als der Renault Händler.

Wenn man einen Termin will, kann man fast 2 Monate voraus mal anrufen. 

Der Renault Händler hier hat noch Luft nach oben.

Von daher bin ich auf den Sandero aufmerksam geworden.
Witzig dass du den LPG Antrieb hier erwähnst. Wollte früher schon mal auf LPG/Autogas wechseln, aber Kosten/Nutzen passte bei mir nicht.

Hier is das alles aber schon ab Werk(auch in der Garantie enthalten) und nicht etwa Nachrüstzeug.
Das finde ich gut.

Dazu interessiert mich eher die Stepway Optik und dazu die höchste Ausstattung.

Wenn man das bei dem Sandero nimmt, is man irgendwo bei 13-14000 neu(maximal).
Was da aber alles schon mit drin is, is echt angenehm.

Werd' mir das Teil auf jeden Fall im kommenden Jahr(also ab in ca. 1,5 Stunden  ) mal genauer ansehen.

Ungefähr so wie hier in dem Video(nur statt dessen in "Red Fusion" !   ):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eWyW3KGBG6U:32

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Finde ich schon spannend.
Mag auch die Frontoptik(wenn, hol ich mir eh den Stepway in sehr guter Ausstattung).

Was die Sicherheit angeht, würde ich mir über den Gas-Tank keinen Kopp machen. Da würd ich eher schiss vor dem Benzintank haben und *wer hat das schon ?*  Eben.


PS: Guten Rutsch, übrigens.    Is ja gleich so weit.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Januar 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hier is das alles aber schon ab Werk(auch in der Garantie enthalten) und nicht etwa Nachrüstzeug.
> Das finde ich gut.


Das bedeutet erstmal rein gar nichts. Es ist erstmal weder positiv noch negativ.

Das Nachrüstzeug, wie Du es bezeichnest, ist sehr ausgereift, egal ob Prins, Vialle, BRC... Das, was Du ab Werk bekommst, ist genau dieses Zeug, nur eben ab Werk verbaut. Aber auch hier gilt, Gewinnmaximierung, sprich das, was verbaut wird, ist nicht immer genau das, was in dem Fall gut ist, sondern "nur" ausreichend... sprich die Qualität der verbauten Komponenten und so. Ich persönlich würde eine flüssigeinspritzende Vialle LPi Anlage bevorzugen.

Wenn ich zu einem (FÄHIGEN!) Umrüster gehe, bestimme ich welche Komponenten (Ventile, Tank, Einfüllstutzen, ...) verbaut werden, das geht bei Prins, Vialle ist eine fertig konfigurierte Anlage.

Die Frage ist eher, ob man bei der Kiste nicht in der (Vertrags)Werkstatt sowas zu hören kriegt wie "kennen uns nicht aus, lassen die Finger von".

Zum Thema LPG, schau Dir mal den Kanal von GM Service Nagel, der Typ ist einfach nur geil.

*EDIT:* Irgendwie blicke ich es nicht, ist der Sandero ein BiFuel oder ist er rein LPG? Wenn rein LPG, dann vergiss, was ich oben geschrieben habe, ist natürlich Schwachsinn.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Januar 2021)

Naja. Mir geht's ja auch darum, dass der LPG kaum Aufpreis kostet(billig halt !). 50€ mehr ? 100 ? Irgendwie so.
Dafür aber auch 100, anstatt 91 PS. Kommt schon gut rüber so, das Angebot.
Muss noch mal checken, ob das stimmt.

Vielleicht kosten deine Nachrüstsachen schon so viel, wie der ganze Sandero ! 
Who knows.

Hab mal geguckt. Jo ... *100€ mehr* für die LPG Version. Und klar hat der beides. Umschaltbar.

Und 100€ mehr für LPG und 100 PS anstatt 91 ? Kann man machen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn ich zu einem (FÄHIGEN!) Umrüster gehe, bestimme ich welche Komponenten (Ventile, Tank, Einfüllstutzen, ...) verbaut werden, das geht bei Prins, Vialle ist eine fertig konfigurierte Anlage.


Und das kostet dann 100€ Aufpreis ? 
(inkl. Arbeitslohn ? Denn beim TCe 100 ECO-G isses ja schon fertig drin)

edit:



Zeiss schrieb:


> Irgendwie blicke ich es nicht, ist der Sandero ein BiFuel oder ist er rein LPG?


Benzin _und_ Autogas. Offiziell bis 1300 KM Reichweite. 

Ich mein ... die offiziellen Angaben kann man ja meist in der Pfeiffe rauchen, aber wenn es noch so um die 1000 sind, isses auch ok für mich.  Vor allem wenn's quer durch die Modelle nur 100€ mehr kostet, zum 90 PS.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Januar 2021)

Ups ... sollte n edit werden, kann gelöscht werden. sry.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Januar 2021)

Wenn es 100€ Aufpreis kostet, dann nimm es doch mit, da machst nichts falsch, ausser ggf. Wartung und so...

Wenn ich eins meiner Autos tatsächlich auf LPG umrüsten lassen würde, läge ich bei um die 6000€... mindestens. Abgesehen davon wäre es absoluter Schwachsinn.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Januar 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> PS: Guten Rutsch, übrigens.   Is ja gleich so weit.



Danke, ebenso! 

Gut, daß jemand mal meine Argumente versteht und weiter ausführen kann, im Prinzip scheinen wir genau gleich über die Autos zu denken, was ja auch zeigt, daß wir nicht so verkehrt liegen dürften! 

Im Prinzip ist der neue Dacia Sandero TCe100 Eco-G wirklich ein sehr interessantes Angebot, denn man bekommt für rund 13-14k € ein sehr gut ausgestattetes Auto mit modernster Sicherheitstechnik (vermutlich wird er sogar 5 Sterne im NCAP-Crashtest bekommen (wie der aktuelle Clio)).
Außerdem *muß *man fast schon den TCe100 Eco-G nehmen, denn man möchte ja möglichst gute Fahrleistungen, es sind nicht nur die rund 10 PS mehr, die man kaum merken wird, außer bei der Höchstgeschwindigkeit, sondern auch eine Schippe mehr Drehmoment, die man sehr wohl beim Beschleunigen merken könnte und das viel wichtiger ist als die Maximalleistung!
Außerdem scheint LPG in Verbindung mit dem sparsamen 1 Liter Motor wirklich vielleicht die günstigste Weise zu sein, heute einen Verbrennungsmotor zu fahren, ich gehe nicht davon aus, daß man mit irgendeinem aktuellen Diesel weniger Kosten pro gefahrenen km haben wird.

Da Du aktuell wohl einen Kia Picanto fährst müßtest Du aber berücksichtigen, daß Du bei Dacia keine 7 Jahre Garantie bekommst, sondern nur 3 Jahre, was aber auch schon ein Jahr mehr ist als bei den meisten anderen Herstellern. 
Kia allerdings könnte eventuell verarbeitungstechnisch hier und da etwas besser sein als Dacia, wobei sich diese Vermutung meinerseits eher auf ältere Modelle bezieht, die schon auf dem Markt sind (also z.B. Kia Picanto oder Ceed vs. Dacia Sandero 2 (nicht der neue!)).
Allerdings soll der neue Sandero ja verarbeitungstechnisch noch zugelegt haben, wenn man den ersten Tests glaubt, dann könnte die Verarbeitung der von Kia/Hyundai ebenbürdig sein.

Allgemein gefällt mir aber der Kia Picanto auch sehr gut, allerdings nur als X-Line mit 1.0 T-GDI und 100 PS. Der T-GDI hat sein maximales Drehmoment sehr früh, früher als der Dacia/Renault-1-Liter-Motor, außerdem ist der Picanto ein Stück leichter als der Sandero, also wird der Picanto mit 100 PS vermutlich etwa 1,5-2 Sekunden schneller aus dem Stand auf Tempo 100 sein und das ist schon merklich, bei der Höchstgeschwindigkeit werden sie sich aber wohl kaum was nehmen.

Ich würde den neuen Sandero allerdings nicht als Stepway nehmen, weil der dann etwa 5 Km/h langsamer ist in der Höchstgeschwindigkeit und eventuell auf der AB auch einen Tick langsamer beschleunigen wird, insgesamt windanfälliger sein wird, was Seitenwind betrifft, wenn man z.B. einen LKW überholt oder ähnliches, aber auch die Windgeräusche im Innenraum werden wohl etwas lauter sein auf der Autobahn, das würde mich stören, außerdem wird er noch einen Tick mehr verbrauchen.
Der Stepway ist meines Wissens nach etwa 4 cm höher gelegt als der nicht-Stepway, dazu kommen dann noch die festen Dachschienen, beim Picanto GT-Line zur X-Line sind es wohl nur 1,5 cm Unterschied und es kommen auch keine Dachgepäckträgerstreben mehr dazu.
Allerdings hat der Picanto X-Line glaub ich einen Unterfahrschutz und das wäre mir den Aufpreis dann wert.


----------

